# Spinning- Just finished



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought this fiber last summer when we were visiting in Las Cruces, NM. It was purchased at Quillin Fiber Arts. The colorway is called "Owls". I bought two hanks & didn't realize till I was finished that one was darker than the other. Oh well, I can alternate rows & it will be beautiful. Right now, I'm thinking about a vest with the back done in a complementary color. Time will tell....


----------



## Caesarteaser (Sep 15, 2012)

Gorgeous colors. Well done.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

What gorgeous roving and a beautiful spin.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Ooh, beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

How beautiful :sm24:


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Nice spin, whatever is made with this yarn will be lovely and one if a kind.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I agree they do go well together and your spinning is wonderful.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## Teardrop (Oct 23, 2011)

I love it, both the fiber and the spinning! Whatever you make with it, it will be beautiful!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

That would make a beautiful vest!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Wonderful colour combinations and smooth spinning.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely colors. Don't you enjoy knitting with your hand spun? Please show your vest when you are finished????


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

And every time you wear your beautiful garment you will remember the joy of where you bought the roving, spinning the yarn as it developed the beautiful colors. And the knitting. Don't get that connection from Walmart!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> Don't get that connection from Walmart!


lol I agree.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful skeins. I would really like to see what you make with them.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful yarn


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wonderful fiber, beautiful yarn! I can't wait to see your vest.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Always love seeing the before and after


----------

